# [ Persona 5] [ RPCS3 Emulator ] Persona 5 unplayable due to graphical/shading glitch/bug



## Jamsiker (Jun 28, 2020)

I am playing Persona 5 on the RPCS3 emulator and the graphics are shading in a seemingly random assortment of colors and at times a bright white that makes it look in such a way as to make it unplayable. I believe this is due to shading as menus and 2d animated cutscenes are fine whereas 3d cutscenes and gameplay are a mess and look horrible.

The processor is an AMD Ryzen 5 2500U with a Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx 2.00 GHz with 16 GB of ram

Performance isn't an issue as I'm able to run games that are much more taxing on that front- getting around a stable 30 fps.

Any help would be appreciated, I can't figure out how to fix the shading issue (nor am I really sure if that's even what it is). I can't send hyperlinks as of this point but I have plenty of screenshots if they would help and I can find a way to share them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Aug 28, 2020)

I have the same problem. Good thing I'm not the only one who has this problem! XD


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 31, 2020)

Enable Write Color Buffers in the config


----------

